# INFACOL



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi

This may sound like a silly question but can you use infacol long term?

I have always had kinda windy babies, Ryan used to have sudden screaming fits out of the blue and we didn't know what it was and then thought it would be wind so we put him on infacol which he has been on for a few months now, and hey presto ...no more of the crying or screaming fits!

Do you think we should now try without the infacol to see how things go?  We should have shares in the company as we buy so much of the bloomin stuff!!!!!!

What do you think?

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Karen

I would try and wean him off if you can and see what happens.

Often the colic improves as babies eat more solids and drop their milk.

Jxx


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Jeannette

Thanks for your response, will try your suggestion and see how things go.

There have been ocassions when we have forgotten to give it to the boys and all seemed to be well so fingers crossed all goes well.

Boys will wonder whats going on cos they open their wee mouths in anticipation when they see the infacol bottle 

Take care

Love

Karen xxx


----------

